#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Ayutthaya - Coyotes' last dance

## dirtydog

*Coyotes' last dance*
*

Ayutthaya authorities and the provincial culture office have eliminated "coyote dancers" from commercial promotions and events.* 



Provincial culture office chief Niphon Thoopboocha said the agreement was vital to the tourism industry. The province is home to many historic sites and World Heritage locations. Business owners and event organisers had cooperated, he said. 

Girls dancing in provocative outfits had become widespread in Ayutthaya. The office took action after several complaints, especially over dancing at marketplaces. 

The Culture Ministry's Cultural Watchdog Centre director Ladda Tangsupachai said it had registered 1,341 young dancers. Most had obtained work. 

Coyote dancing all but evaporated on holy days and at temples after a campaign late last year. 
Buri Ram, Loei, Phetchaburi, Ubon Ratchathani, Kamphaeng Phet, Chiang Rai, Trat, Lamphun, Chon Buri and Uttaradit are now coyote dance-free.

The Nation

----------


## kingwilly

Great! when are they bringing in the veil?

----------


## dirtydog

I assume marmers will be moving out of Ayutthaya now  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> The Culture Ministry's Cultural Watchdog Centre director Ladda Tangsupachai said it had registered 1,341 young dancers. Most had obtained work.


Off the streets and back in the massage parlours where they belong?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## peterpan

She is a right old wet blanket is Ladda, obviously a VERY frustrated women. Maybe we should  put some cash in a pot to get DD around to service her. Might open her eyes up a bit after a good porking.

----------


## sabang

Personally I believe the UN should ban Coyote dancers.

----------


## Roc

> I assume marmers will be moving out of Ayutthaya now


^Maybe not,he was off to the temple last time I saw him. :Surprised:  
GoW must be laying down the law. :Very Happy:

----------


## lom

^ I think we will see him in a spirit house thread in a near future  :Smile:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Provincial culture office chief Niphon Thoopboocha said the agreement was vital to the tourism industry. The province is home to many historic sites and World Heritage locations. Business owners and event organisers had cooperated, he said. 
> 
> Girls dancing in provocative outfits had become widespread in Ayutthaya. The office took action after several complaints, especially over dancing at marketplaces.


Glad to see that the authorities have their priorities set.  Nice to live in a place where there are no bigger issues for government official to handle than young girls dancing.

I look forward to when Mr. Niphon will make a stand against corruption, domestic violence, drug abuse, child abuse, etc, etc.

----------

